# What's your gender?



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 31, 2013)

I thought I might as well create this thread to reduce the level of mindfuck every time someone reveals themselves in the Pics thread as well as to see how many girls and boys there are in this forum.

I'm male, what are you?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a JERK


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2013)

^ As am I. I have a  and everything.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 31, 2013)

Just call me pickleparty...


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 31, 2013)

Pickle? I have a cucumber


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 31, 2013)

aM GiRl!


----------



## spaps (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a JERK.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 31, 2013)

Fellow JERK reporting in.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brother, the Hulkster is all male


----------



## CatParty (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> Brother, the Hulkster is all male




Hulkster has 3 pythons.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 31, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Hulk Hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That brought forth a mighty chuckle, brother!


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Mar 31, 2013)

JERK


----------



## homerbeoulve (Mar 31, 2013)

Dead to rights.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 31, 2013)

Look in the Pics thread and you'll know.


----------



## champthom (Mar 31, 2013)

You fools! This is a thread set up so Dark Mirror Hole knows who to hit on!


----------



## KatsuKitty (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm kind of disappointed that male isn't listed as JERK.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 31, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> I'm kind of disappointed that male isn't listed as JERK.



Is it better now?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah sorry guys, it didn't occur to me at the time. Thanks for fixing it Compy!



			
				champthom said:
			
		

> You fools! This is a thread set up so Dark Mirror Hole knows who to hit on!


----------



## Springblossom (Mar 31, 2013)

Dang JERK


----------



## MysticMisty (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a gal-pal, but am not boyfriend-free.


----------



## Male (Mar 31, 2013)

see username


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 31, 2013)

Gal-pal.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 31, 2013)

Gal-pal Chris's sweetheart.


----------



## Lil (Mar 31, 2013)

Gal-pal, but not boyfriend-free

edit: my noviophobia makes things difficult


----------



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerk reporting in.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 31, 2013)

I *do not* have a


----------



## Horse Boots (Mar 31, 2013)

We've got a JERK over here!


----------



## bradsternum (Apr 1, 2013)

TO HELL WITH YOUR GENDER BINARY ENCODING!!!!!!!11111oneoneone omg progressive


----------



## Holdek (Apr 1, 2013)

You all need to check your dual-gendered normative social construction of the world.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 1, 2013)

But also I'm a STRAIGHT Male, so Dark Mirror Hole don't hit on me plz.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 1, 2013)

^Would you rather punchabunch make creepy comments about your duck instead?


----------



## Abhor-able (Apr 1, 2013)

They called me sweet dick willy back in the day.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 1, 2013)

Abhor-able said:
			
		

> They called me sweet dick willy back in the day.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> ^Would you rather punchabunch make creepy comments about your duck instead?



 Hmm.  Is there a third option?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 2, 2013)

^No.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> ^No.





::      Well flirt away, then, Dark Mirror Hole.


----------



## JimReynolds (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a jerk.


----------



## GFYS (Apr 3, 2013)

Mentally atypical gal-pal, with a long streak of masculine aggressiveness, hollering at you all.

It's nice that it's not a total pickle party here.  Among my personal acquaintances who are familiar with _the_ Christian Weston Chandler; I find that men are generally very amused and a little disturbed by Chris, while women are generally very disturbed and only a little amused by Chris.  Because he may more disturbing (maybe even threatening, at first glance) to women, that might contribute to there being a healthy ratio of women to men (relative to other non-pet forums and online communities I frequent) who _study_ Chris.


----------



## Ren (Apr 3, 2013)

Gal Pal, but not boyfriend-free. Sorries.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 3, 2013)

Ren said:
			
		

> Gal Pal, but not boyfriend-free. Sorries.



The boyfriend-free girls here should be banned  :x  They remind me of the [cwc]infinitely high boyfriend factor[/cwc] of this worald and add to my [cwc]noviophobia[/cwc].


----------



## Ren (Apr 3, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Ren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mh? Why? So Chris wouldn't get a hold of them? It would be unlikely, given that the girls here have knowledge about him. I highly doubt that the girls would want him.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 3, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Ren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it was nice knowing you guys... Since I am very much boyfriendful. 

But its still you guy's fault for giving me and infinitely high boyfriend factor by making me meet Dun. Who in this case you should probably ban as well.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 3, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> But its still you guy's fault for giving me and infinitely high boyfriend factor by making me meet Dun. Who in this case you should probably *ban* as well.



Just say the words.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 3, 2013)

No, no, Compy, I was just saying if you go by that flawed logic, you should ban Dun for being a JERK and me for having an infinitely high boyfriend factor.

PLEASEDONOTBANHIMHE'SAGOODMODISWEAR

WE JUST LUBBYCHUDDER!!!!!!!!! OUR CRIME IS LOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 3, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> you should ban Dun for being a JERK and me for having an infinitely high boyfriend factor.



OK.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 3, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did we just turn into like some sort of co-ed loveshy forum? lol


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a JERK, even if I do pass as a gal-pal from the back.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 4, 2013)

I am masculinity incarnate.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a woman--check out the pics thread.

I wonder if I say that I'm a minority on this forum I go to to observe the behaviors of an autistic manchild, I'll be able to get this diversity internship at AMC.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 5, 2013)

darkhorse816 said:
			
		

> AMC




Really now?


----------



## darkhorse816 (Apr 5, 2013)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> darkhorse816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting my masters in dramatic writing, and I want to go into television writing.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 5, 2013)

darkhorse816 said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, I don't think you got that.

AMC = American Motor Company.

AMC made the Pacer. Crazy Pacer is an AMC Pacer. A crazy one.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 5, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> No, no, Compy, I was just saying if you go by that flawed logic, !



Compy's logic is sound.    :ugeek:


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 5, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then this is turning into a co-ed loveshy forum...


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The loveshy forum already is co-ed, it's just that the guys here don't hate the women with a blinding passion.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 5, 2013)

AMC needs to play more M*A*S*H*


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 5, 2013)

I see what you did there, Saney...


----------



## spaps (Apr 5, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> No, no, Compy, I was just saying if you go by that flawed logic,


Do not question Compy's logic. It's too confusing for us to comprehend.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 5, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and maybe I'm a Chinese jet pilot...


----------



## Long Sun (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm male body but to belive in a gender binary (for lack of a better term lest call it genderqueer)


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 8, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, man. Most of us aren't losers like they are. So we're all cool.


----------



## c-no (Apr 8, 2013)

I be a JERK


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 14, 2013)

Gal-Pal, boyfriend free, but totally Chrisphobic.


----------



## murdoc (Apr 14, 2013)

oi why's there no option for 'robot'


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 14, 2013)

murdoc said:
			
		

> oi why's there no option for 'robot'


But are you a brobot or a fembot?


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 16, 2013)

This poll is sexist because it depends on the social construct that gender is binary.
DIE CIS SCUM


----------



## Ivan Komarov (Apr 16, 2013)

serdog said:
			
		

> I'm male body but to belive in a gender binary (for lack of a better term lest call it genderqueer)





It's like I never left tumblr

JERK btw


----------



## shutupman (Apr 17, 2013)

Oglooger said:
			
		

> This poll is sexist because it depends on the social construct that gender is binary.
> DIE CIS SCUM




Remember when CIS just meant normal? Oh, it still does?


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Apr 18, 2013)

Aye be a chick.


----------



## WWWWolf (Apr 18, 2013)

Male. Experiencing quite a bit of _fasssssscinating_ genderfluidity. (And I only say "Die Cis Scum" in Europe where it has something to do with C#, because, hell, Java FTW. And I don't really mind the gender binaries as long as they also come with source code under open source licence. Also, when I first heard Chris utter "check your privilege", I thought it had something to do with privilege escalation, which is no trifling matter. )


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Apr 22, 2013)

Guilty as charged.  I'm a JERK.  I even took one of the pretty girls.


----------



## calicojack (Apr 22, 2013)

Jerk.  But I am currently trying to find a boyfriend free girl.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey! there are only two choices, how about those who consider themselves the other gender (transgender ppl) or androgynous (who like to keep their gender ambiguous cuz they don't identify themselves with neither)?

Oh... you mean how we borned? fine whatever, Im a jerk.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 25, 2013)

Tim Buckley said:
			
		

> Hey! there are only two choices, how about those who consider themselves the other gender (transgender ppl) or androgynous (who like to keep their gender ambiguous cuz they don't identify themselves with neither)?



Trans men can just choose "Fart-Minded JERK," and trans women can just pick "Gal-Pal".

We could use a genderqueer option, though.


----------



## Lil (Apr 26, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> We could use a genderqueer option, though.



I don't disagree, but I feel like it'd just end up being used ironically. Unless that's okay? Then by all means.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 26, 2013)

*JERK*


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 27, 2013)

Little-Lovely said:
			
		

> trombonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was going to include an "Other" option but I felt that people would just use it to give silly answers like "I'm a tub of yoghurt hurhurhur". Besides, for any transgender users, they could simply pick their preferred gender. It doesn't have to be based on your birth. If mods want to include more options, then they're free to do so.


----------



## Bgheff (Apr 29, 2013)

Gal-Pal


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 29, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> Gal-Pal


I'm sorry, wut?


----------



## Guy-in-Gherkin-Getup (Apr 30, 2013)

Gal-pal


----------



## Bgheff (Apr 30, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Bgheff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhh, I am trying to get  Dark Mirror Hole to hit on me.


----------



## Branchland Madness (May 1, 2013)

boyfriend free gal pal


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (May 3, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> You fools! This is a thread set up so Dark Mirror Hole knows who to hit on!





			
				Holdek said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Bgheff said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is for you three. Just imagine that it's me.   


Spoiler


----------



## Holdek (May 3, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

I had not seen this image before, and it hit me deep in my soul, caught completely unawares.  

I feel stressed, yet also oddly at peace, like I'm resigned to my fate, and am ready to pay Charon's obol and meet my maker.


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (May 7, 2013)

DON'T SHOOT!  I'M A MAN!!!


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (May 7, 2013)

KawaiiChrisChan said:
			
		

> DON'T SHOOT!  I'M A MAN!!!


Your avatar says otherwise.


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (May 8, 2013)

Aiko Heiwa said:
			
		

> KawaiiChrisChan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just a bit Tomgirlly is all.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Sep 26, 2021)

Apache Helicopter


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Sep 26, 2021)

Fat


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 26, 2021)

No.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 26, 2021)

Gremlin


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Sep 26, 2021)

Male

For some fucked up reason I can't strikethrough text in this thread.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 29, 2021)

Non-boyfriend-free fart-minded jerk.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 29, 2021)

I’m a dude, he’s a dude, she’s a dude cuz we’re all dudes


----------



## Elaine Benes (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety Succubus (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm reptilian in a female skinsuit


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 3, 2021)

jeff


----------



## Oliveoil (Oct 3, 2021)

Fidget Spinner.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 3, 2021)

A jerkop


----------



## Unattended Baby (Oct 3, 2021)

Thread Necromancer.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 5, 2021)

Boyfriend-free gal-pal!



Autumnal Equinox said:


> I’m a dude, he’s a dude, she’s a dude cuz we’re all dudes


Are there any other dudes I should know about?!


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Oct 6, 2021)

Penis


----------



## Spamton (Oct 6, 2021)

female


----------



## Probably a deer (Oct 6, 2021)

Deer.


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Oct 10, 2021)

Cybertronian Protoform


----------



## Overcast (Oct 10, 2021)

One hundred percent ma-male.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Loona (Oct 11, 2021)

Autigender


----------



## Trash Puppet (Oct 11, 2021)

gal-pal


----------



## dflatline (Oct 11, 2021)

My gender is 'supercomputer'


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Oct 17, 2021)

Egg


----------



## lurk_moar (Oct 18, 2021)

My DNA test only gave me a maternal haplogroup.


----------



## Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc (Oct 27, 2021)

I would post mine but then it would sorta defeat the purpose of the way I set this account up.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Oct 27, 2021)

Boeing AH-64 Apache


----------



## deso2y (Oct 27, 2021)

There is only one human gender


----------



## BingBong (Oct 27, 2021)

pp-haver


----------



## Roma chan (Oct 28, 2021)

Most people here are dudes, but not me.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 29, 2021)

At this point I'm so jaded I wouldn't care what I put my masculine dick in, if not just someone hot and horny, while my capacity for romance is still an infantile handholding-in-public.


Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc said:


> I would post mine but then it would sorta defeat the purpose of the way I set this account up.


Gender means you're 50% closer to being doxxed. Age even more-so! Next we'll have an idea of what country you're from and you're basically locked up, buddy.


----------



## Prj4MW8iPT3vmFM2rzDc (Oct 29, 2021)

⋖ cørdion ⋗ said:


> At this point I'm so jaded I wouldn't care what I put my masculine dick in, if not just someone hot and horny, while my capacity for romance is still an infantile handholding-in-public.
> 
> Gender means you're 50% closer to being doxxed. Age even more-so! Next we'll have an idea of what country you're from and you're basically locked up, buddy.


See, this guy get its.


----------



## dibmaw (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm a beautiful string and brave attack helicopter


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 31, 2021)

Wouldn't you like to know, fuckboy.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Jan 26, 2022)

Uterus haver


----------



## Carnival Night Zone (Jan 27, 2022)

Floating drum


----------



## Samir (Jan 27, 2022)

JSDF fighter jet


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 27, 2022)

Null


----------



## Coffee Druid (Jan 28, 2022)

Gender is what's in my pants. Well, I'm not wearing any. So it'll have to remain a mystery.

For real though I hate those memes from people trying to be edgy.



Spoiler


----------



## Panzermensch (Feb 4, 2022)

Clay Puppington.


----------



## Big Scumfuck (Feb 6, 2022)

Architect


----------



## King Fructose (Feb 11, 2022)

My gender is stored at 0x20007FFE and the value is 0. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Mar 19, 2022)

My gender is Rogue Pickpocket and my pronouns are Nick/Ger


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 20, 2022)

My gender is SHITCOCK.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 20, 2022)

Whatever internet strangers say I am today.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Apr 20, 2022)

Gender fluid... in my pants.


----------

